# Evaluation of a Blu-ray Violet Laser Module (2)



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 2, 2008)

*Evaluation of The Laser Box V2 (TLBV2) (Blu-ray Violet Laser)*

Since some people cannot access my website, I thought it would be appropriate to post this in the Lasers forum as I've done with a number of other lasers in the past.

===================================================================================================================

This is a long page with at least 36 images on it; dial-up users please allow for plenty of load time.

*The Laser Box V2 (TLBV2) (Blu-ray Violet Laser), retail $174.99
Modified/Built by: bandtled on Ebay
Last updated 06-08-08*












(In reference to the small box I received from bandtled on Ebay around 2:56pm PST on 02-27-08):
{_sung like the Foreigner song "Feels Like the First Time"_}





This is a unique violet-emitting laser module made out of a Sony Blu-ray laser diode and is homebuilt into a translucent blue plastic case. It has both momentary pushbutton operation, and continuous operation via a small toggle switch. And it feeds from an ordinary 9v rectangular transistor radio battery (also known as a PP3 and 006P battery).

What sets this laser apart from other Blu-ray lasers currently available is...well, there are two things actually:
1: It uses a 9 volt battery, not lithium cells.
2: It has an adjustable-focus beam.

As I stated earlier, it uses a Sony Blu-Ray laser diode that is reported to output 15mW to 20mW of laser radiation at 404-410nm (nominally 405nm) in the violet part of the spectrum. Because it is at the violet end of the spectrum, it will not be as visible mW-per-mW as blue, green, or yellow laser modules, but the color is absolutely gorgeous, and is very radiant and unusual for a handheld laser.

This is being sold as "*The Laser Box V2*" on Ebay.

This product is homemade, and will not be rated like a commercial laser.





SIZE






To get the laser to turn on, first be certain that there is a 9 volt transistor radio battery installed in it. If there isn't, then install one (see directly below), and _THEN_ you can go hose something down.  

Press & hold down the large black button at the top right of the upper surface of the laser's body to send a cornucopia of coherent violet photons cascading from the aperture (opening) on the front of the unit. Release the button to turn the laser off.

For continuous or hands-free use, locate the small toggle switch just below the button, and gently flip it to the right.
Flip this toggle switch to the left to turn the laser off.

You can set it down unattended for continuous operation and have it remain quite stable, thanks to those four rubber "feet" on the bottom.

Beam focus can easily be adjusted by turning the small black ring around the laser's aperture. Counterclockwise brings the focus closer to the laser; clockwise brings the focus farther away from the laser. Be careful when turning it counterclockwise; if you keep turning it, the lens will physically come off, and a small metal spring (this holds the lens in place) could fall out.

When you aren't using the laser, press the included rubbery lens cap over the laser aperture.
This helps keep the lens clean, so hair, dust rabbits, etc. do not get in there and foul it.








Here are two photographs showing the blue lens cap in place.
(left or top): Lens cap in place; laser off.
(right or bottom): Lens cap in place; laser on.






To change the battery in this Blu-ray laser module modification, locate the two screws in the upper portion of the laser's body, unscrew & remove the two screws with a small or small/medium phillips screwdriver, and set them aside.

Gently lift off the top piece. I say "GENTLY" here because if you reef on it too hard, you can break the wires leading to the switches.

Carefully disengage the expended 9 volt battery from the unicomplex...er...uh...*the battery snap*, and dispose of or recycle it as you see fit.

Snap a new 9 volt battery onto the snap, orienting it so the smaller contact on the battery goes to the larger connector on the snap, and vice versa.

Gently place the battery back into the body, orienting it so it fits snugly into the bottom of the case like the old one was.

Place the upper part of the body back on, insert, and gently tighten those two screws you removed earlier.


Current usage measures 39mA on my DMM's 4A scale.





This is a laser module, not a flashlight meant to be thrashed and abused, so I won't throw it against the wall, stomp on it, try to drown it in the cistern, run over it, swing it against the concrete floor of a patio, bash it open to check it for candiosity, fire it from the cannonada (I guess I've been watching the TV program "Viva Piñata" too much again  - candiosity is usually checked with a scanner-type device on a platform with a large readout, with a handheld wand that Langston Lickatoad uses, or with a pack-of-cards-sized device that Fergy Fudgehog uses; and the cannonada is only used to shoot piñatas to piñata parties away from picturesque Piñata Island), send it to the Daystrom Institute for additional analysis, or inflict upon it punishments that I might inflict upon a flashlight. I generally don't punish lasers or most other products which lase. So this section of the web page will be rather bare, when compared to this section of the web page on a page about a flashlight.

This is a directly-injected laser though, who's active components are the driver circuit, the laser diode, and the collimating lens. So it should withstand accidents better than a DPSS (diode pumped solid state) laser - the type of laser assembly found in yellow (593.5nm), green (532nm) and blue (473nm) laser modules. These lasers have several additional components (crystals, filters, etc.) in the optical train, and you can knock them out of alignment by doing little more than looking at them the wrong way. And if any of these components are knocked out of whack, you'll no longer get your yellow, green, or blue laser beam.




Though you still do not want to intentionally drop your Blu-ray laser because it's a precision optical instrument.

The laser diode is a gain-guided MQW (multiple quantum well) multimode unit.

The beam emerges from this laser larger in diameter than is usual for pointer-style lasers, but the beam "waist" (the smallest beam diameter) occurs much farther away than I can measure. When the optical assembly is adjusted to the smallest size at a distance ("infinity"), the beam diameter is smaller than it is at the laser aperture at ~18 feet (the longest distance I can readily and fairly accurately measure). It's even smaller than it is at aperture at a distance of 49 feet - reflecting off an ordinary mirror on the other side of the living room!

****EXTREMELY IMPORTANT!!!****
Even though this laser is a CDRH Class IIIb instrument (it outputs more than 5mW so I cannnot legally call it a "pointer"; yet it is still *FAR* from "burning" power with an output power measured at *15.430mW*), the photons generated by it are much higher in energy than the photons generated by a red laser module of equivalent power, so you definitely do not want to shine it into your eyes, other people's eyes, pets' eyes, for that matter, the eyes of any person or animal you encounter. :shakehead Eye damage can occur faster than the blink reflex can protect them, regardless of what species' eyes you irradiate with this laser. So just don't do it.





And fer chrissakes (and for heaven sakes and for Pete sakes and for your sakes too) do not shine this laser at any vehicle, whether ground-based like a motorcycle, car, or truck, or air-based like a helicopter, airplane, or jet. And if you shoot it at a person in the dark and he turns out to be a police officer, he may think he's being targeted, unholster (pull out) his gun, and hose you down with it.

*EXTREMELY, VERY, SUPER DOOPER IMPORTANT!!!* I know I just said this, but it bears repeating: You *MUST NOT* shine it in your eyes, not even when the unit's battery has pooped out and it is below lasing threshold!!!!!!!!! You will have bright, long-lasting (several days!!!) afterimages if you do!!! The human eye was not designed for wavelengths much below 420nm in the blue-violet region of the spectrum.

The laser diode used in this device is capable of delivering 20mW or even more, but it is significantly _underdriven_ here so it will be a happy diode and live a long, comfortable life.

On the underside of the front of the unit (the part where the laser aperture is) can be found a laser warning sticker. It does appear rather generic in nature, but it does appear to be for a Class IIIb laser instrument - which this laser is.

The lever/rod for the toggle switch appears to be made out of plastic, not metal, so please handle it relatively gently or it may break off and then you'll be SOL - especially if the rod broke while the switch was in the "on" position.





Photograph of the unit with the green GITD lens cap on; shortly after irradiating it with this laser.

This is a wonderful little laser, and to use "1337 5p34k" ("leet speak"), "this laser ROXORS!!!" :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs 
If I could award a star rating on non-commercial products, I'm certain I'd award this product five full stars!!!
































Beam photograph of this unique laser (narrow beam) on the test target at 12".
Beam artifacts & spiking do not actually exist; they were created by the camera.

That white & blue color does not really exist; the spot appears to be a very deep royal purple to the eye.
Digital cameras have a tough time at these wavelengths.

And yes, I know that the colors purple and violet are two different critters, but the phrase "royal violet"
would not make very much sense; however, most everybody knows what "royal purple" looks like.

Purple is a mixture of red & blue; violet is a spectral color, encompassing wavelengths of ~390nm to ~410nm.

Measures *15.430mW* on a laser power meter specifically designed for this purpose.






Beam photograph of this unique laser (medium-wide beam) on the test target at 12".
Again, that white & blue color does not really exist; the spot appears to be a very deep royal purple to the eye.







Beam photograph of this unique laser (collimator removed) on the test target at 12".
Once again, that white & blue color does not really exist; the spot appears to be a very deep royal purple to the eye.







Beam photograph of this unique laser (collimator removed; replacement unit) on the test target at 12".
Once again, that white & blue color does not really exist; the spot appears to be a very deep royal purple to the eye.
Note the "notched" appearance to the beam; I do not know what causes this, so please do not ask.







Beam photograph on a wall at ~10'.
Again, that white & blue color does not really exist.

Those rectangular graphic things in the upper left quadrant of this photograph are marquees from:

Atari ''Tempest''
Nintendo ''R-Type''
Super Tiger...er...uh...Konami ''*Super Cobra*''




Midway ''Omega Race''
Sega ''Star Trek''
Williams ''Joust''
Venture Line ''Looping''
Universal ''Mr. Do!'s Castle''
Jaleco ''Exerion''
Gremlin/Sega ''Astro Blaster''
Gottlieb ''Q*bert''

upright coin-op arcade video games from the 1980s.

That graphic toward the right is:
A "*BIG SCARY LASER*" poster sent by www.megagreen.co.uk

Below the "Big Scary Laser" poster is a calendar my sister gave me.

That clock to the right of the "Big Scary Laser" poster is an Infinity Optics Clock.

And those faint green spots are from a Laser Stars unit.






Photograph of the beam spot at ~30 feet.
Beam spot is considerably smaller than photograph depicts; some blooming occurred.
That white & blue color does not really exist; the spot appears to be a very deep royal purple to the eye.
Digital cameras have a tough time at these wavelengths.

****VERY IMPORTANT!!!****
This photograph was taken on our enclosed front porch; the chances of anybody becoming accidentally irradiated was exceedingly remote at worst.






Beam photograph of this unique laser on a wall at 49 feet.
It was bounced off an ordinary second-surface household mirror for this photograph.
That's why there are two fainter spots (one above and one below) with the main beam.
Once again, that white & blue color does not really exist; the spot appears to be a very deep royal purple to the eye.







GITD (Glow In The Dark) stars; the one on the left was briefly irradiated with this laser.








Fluorescence in the green part of a Team Edge RC remote control.






Phosphorescence in a bottle of green glow powder.
The bottle of product was briefly irradiated with this laser, the beam was discontinued, then the photograph was taken.






Photograph of phosphorescence of the GITD O-ring in my BoGo Light Flashlight.
The O-ring was briefly irradiated with this laser, the beam was discontinued, then the photograph was taken.






Photograph of a piece of GITD material, fluorescing (glowing) after being exposed to the laser radiation for just over a second.
Laser's collimating assembly was removed prior to irradiating the sample.
The GITD material is vitreous (glassy), and was furnished by this laser's maker after I had returned it (the laser) for service.






Photograph of both collimators: the newer one on the left; the original one on the right.






Photograph of the security stripe in a US $20 bill fluorescing.
The laser's collimating assembly was removed for this particular photograph.






Beam photograph on our outdoor patio, taken at 7:33pm PDT 03-25-08.
Smoke was used to allow the beam to be visible.
That second "beam" aiming toward the lower left corner is just a camera artifact.

****VERY IMPORTANT!!!****
This photograph was taken INSIDE the screened-in patio, not outdoors!!!







Photograph of the warning label on the underside of the unit.
It reads:

*DANGER*
LASER RADIATION
Avoid direct
exposure to beam







Photograph of the laser's "guts".







Photograph of a "hummingbird" from a set of LED Hummingbird Wind Chimes fluorescing (glowing) when exposed to the laser radiation.






Another photograph of a "hummingbird" from a set of LED Hummingbird Wind Chimes
fluorescing (glowing) when exposed to the laser radiation. It was the light green one.
In this case, the camera & laser were placed face-up on the railing directly under the set.







Photograph of an oscilloscope screen, showing that this laser is CW, not pulsed or quasi-CW.






Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in this product.
Wavelength (peak value) appears to be ~408.6nm, which is within specification for this laser diode.
But I need to remember that this spectrometer reads 2.1nm too long, so the actual wavelength is *406.5*nm.






Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in this product.
Trendline (baseline) was lowered with Photoshop.







Same as above; though the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 385nm to 435nm.
Spectral line halfwidth appears to be 1.3nm.







Spectrographic analysis of the Blu-ray laser diode in this product (the replacement unit).
Wavelength (peak value) appears to be ~404.2nm, which is within specification for this laser diode.






Same as above (the replacement unit); though the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 400nm to 410nm.
Spectral line halfwidth appears to be 1.9nm.






Same as above (the replacement unit); though the spectrometer's response band was narrowed to a range of 400nm to 408nm, and the color was turned off.
Spectral line halfwidth (again) appears to be 1.9nm.






Beam cross-sectional analysis w/collimating assembly removed.
_Image made using the ProMetric System by Radiant Imaging_.



Movie clip (.avi extension) showing the laser spinning the vanes of a radiometer.
This clip is approximately 4.09 megabytes (4,222,214 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than twenty minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.
I cannot provide it in other formats, so please do not ask.

That sound you might hear is an episode of The Fairly OddParents playing on the boob tube.
This product is not sound-sensitive; the sound may be ignored or muted if desired.






And here's a photograph of an Exveemon plush with this laser. Exveemon is blue, and has a weapon called a "Vee Laser".
Veemon, digivolve to...EXVEEMON!!!
{shouting} *VEEEEEE LASERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!*

The Vee Laser isn't blue, but Exveemon himself is,
so I believed it appropriate for this web page.









*TEST NOTES*:
Test unit was purchased on Ebay on 02-25-08 and was received on the afternoon of 02-27-08.
The Ebay listing is right here; after approximately 05-25-08, use the View Seller's Other Items link to see if he has any more of these wonderful adjustable little lasers.



*UPDATE:* 02-29-08
I checked for CW operation with an oscilloscope, and found exactly that - CW (continuous wave) operation.


*UPDATE:* 03-01-08
Measured an output power of *20.36mW* when the collimating assembly was removed and the laser power meter's sensor was placed directly against the laser aperture.



*UPDATE:* 04-10-08
Measured an output power of *6.490mW* (with collimator assembly in place) yesterday morning - and that was with a brand spanken new battery installed.
With the collimating assembly removed, it measured an output power of *8.620mW* with the same battery. Note how the optical power output has significantly decreased - it is already past the "half life" point.

Current usage measures 36mA on my DMM's 4A scale.

The battery has been changed twice, even though the original battery metered 60% capacity when tested with a load battery tester.
The replacement batteries have been Duracell Procells, the industrial or commercial version of the familiar "copper top battery" available to north American consumers.

This is probably why the Sonar is pulsed. :shakehead

The Blu-ray laser diode in this particular unit appears to be degrading at a much greater rate of speed than expected. Driving at a few mA less or with pulsed operation might prolong its life.



*UPDATE:* 04-14-08
I purchased some Energizer Max 9 volt alkaline batteries yesterday because the Duracell Procell batteries metered 80% on the load tester; the Energizers tested 100%.
With the new Energizer Max battery, I measured an output of 7.31mW with the collimating assembly removed, and 5.06mW with the collimating assembly in place and focused near infinity. So, no improvement of laser performance was noted. 
If anything, the output was slightly *LOWER*. :shakehead



*UPDATE:* 04-15-08
I received a response from the person who made these lasers; here it is in its entirety (no changes to spelling or syntax here):

"_Hi, Craig. I was sad to read the output power has significantly decreased. It seems perhaps the diode was a little over driven. I've come to realize that all BR diodes are not created equal. Some may have a threshold of 20mA, while others might be 30mA. I went on the assumption that all would laze at 28mA and I went over, what I thought was a safe amount, of 10. It seems your diode may have had a lower threshold than normal. Are you in need of a diode repair?

Tom_"

I've decided to take Tom up on his offer (of repairing my laser); as soon as I receive an email telling me where to send it, I'll...what else...SEND IT. 



*UPDATE:* 04-20-08
I will probably send the laser within the next week to ten days - I simply do not have the money right now...I've got 14¢ in the bank and approximately 85¢ on me. It will cost somewhere between $6.00 and $8.00 to send it at The UPS Store located ~1.4 miles (~2.25km) from here; there is no post office I can get to here, so I have no other options as to where I can go to get it shipped.



*UPDATE:* 04-22-08
I sent the laser today; there is no indication of how long I will be without it. Therefore, that dreadful "



***" icon will appear on my website until it gets returned.



*UPDATE:* 04-22-08
No, you aren't seeing things.
Yes, a same-day update.
The laser was sent via UPS Next Day Air at 8:50am PDT.



*UPDATE:* 04-25-08
The laser was received for repair by its maker on 04-23-08. It will be receiving a new laser diode, and will have its drive current set to 9mA above lasing threshold. 9mA really doesn't sound like much, but with diode lasers, a current variation of this magnitude can be a matter of life & death.

I was informed just this morning that repairs have been completed and TLBV2 (The Laser Box V2) has now been shipped back; its ETA is 04-28-08! :thumbsup:



*UPDATE:* 04-29-08
I received the laser back at 2:09pm PDT yesterday (04-28-08), and it included a second collimating assembly with the beam attenuation baffle removed (this delivers maximum power out the front) and a square of an as-of-yet unknown GITD (glow-in-the-dark) material.

Power output measures 13.23mW (new collimator in place) and 16.82mW (no collimator) with a current draw of 29.8mA on a suspected-new Energizer 9 volt battery.



*UPDATE 05-18-08*
I measured its power output at 11.250mW after leaving it for awhile outdoors at a temperature of 102°F (38.9°C).



*UPDATE* 06-03-08:
I have sent this laser back to its maker for a significant power output upgrade; as a result, the "



" icon will appear next to its listings on this website (no additional updates are expected for this laser) - a ***NEW*** web page will be made for the upgraded version.












*
MANUFACTURER: N/A 
PRODUCT TYPE: Violet-emitting laser module 
LAMP TYPE: Sony Blu-ray laser diode 
No. OF LAMPS: 1 
BEAM TYPE: Variable from very narrow spot to medium spot 
SWITCH TYPE: Momentary pushbutton on/off, continuous on/off toggle 
CASE MATERIAL: Plastic 
BEZEL: Metal; laser diode & optics recessed into it 
BATTERY: 1x 9 volt transistor radio battery 
CURRENT CONSUMPTION: 39mA 
WATER RESISTANT: Light splatter/weather-resistance only 
SUBMERSIBLE: No 
ACCESSORIES: 1x 9 volt transistor radio battery, rubber lens cap 
SIZE: 3.2" L, 1.5" W, 0.9" D 
WEIGHT: 3.05oz (with alkaline battery) 
WARRANTY: N/A *


----------



## fnmag (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice review. Very interesting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 17, 2008)

As I do not think we're here to guess "T"-words either , I deleted all but the most recent bump.
bernhard


----------



## Skram0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting the review here too. Looks like a lot of detailed information. I really enjoy reading on the technical details and tests on the lasers.

If anyone's interested, there's a new model labeled V3 which is run by 1 AA rechargeable Li-ion battery with a self contained USB recharge circuit. You get about 7 hours of run time until you plug the provided USB cable into any USB port and it recharges itself. No opening the case and changing batteries necessary.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm very pleased that you've enjoyed reading my review of this laser; thank you for having them available for a nice price so that I *could* get my mitts on one! :thanks:
(I presume you go by "*bandtled*" on Ebay).


----------



## MysteryNotes (Apr 23, 2008)

Very nice, after reading the reviews and pictures of the product itself, i'm tempted to buy it


----------



## IMSabbel (May 24, 2008)

Btw: Is there any special reason the not remove the baseline of the spectrographs?
Makes is completely wrong the way they are shown...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 24, 2008)

The baseline is a software function, and (since I just so happen to have SpectraSuite running at this moment) cannot be altered.
The only way that I could lower the baseline to the bottom of the chart is via Photoshop, and doing so would not only be time-consuming, it could very well ***** the rest of the chart...let me go try just that right now and see what happens...BBS...ok, here are the results from the PhotoChop job:





Before.





After.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 6, 2008)

Somebody keeps deleting my bump postings about the latest update.
So I'll say again what I've said two times in the very recent past:

Update added on 06-03-08 about this laser being sent for a significant power output upgrade; this will be the final update on this particular laser.


----------



## itspecialist (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks remarkably similar to this one being offered on LPF:
http://www.laserpointerforums.com/forums/YaBB.pl?num=1211271865

except i think that one is better, >70MW of output power, rechargable LiON battery, variable output - and get this USB powered!


it was for $160 w/ free shipping. i dont know if he sells them consistantly or from time to time


----------



## karlthev (Jun 6, 2008)

It's the same---nice laser, I have one.


Karl


----------



## IMSabbel (Jun 7, 2008)

The_LED_Museum said:


> The baseline is a software function, and (since I just so happen to have SpectraSuite running at this moment) cannot be altered.
> The only way that I could lower the baseline to the bottom of the chart is via Photoshop, and doing so would not only be time-consuming, it could very well ***** the rest of the chart...let me go try just that right now and see what happens...BBS...ok, here are the results from the PhotoChop job:


Ok, i though you just added it to help people know which wavelenght is what colour.
All spectrometers i every used had features for build in linear and nonlinear baseline removal (but otoh, they were a bit more prefessional...).
My point was that this big background can misslead people. Especially for lasers and HID-lamps, as it makes it seem that there is significant light output besides the peak, which of course isnt true.

Also, if you are looking for a good software to work with the data, take a look at Fityk:
http://www.unipress.waw.pl/fityk/
Its free, and can import you data, and fit in peaks of all shapes very nicely. Also background subtraction is no problem.
Btw, the graph on that website is one of my older datasets


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2008)

I once again attempted to lower the trendline/baseline via software in SpectraSuite, but was not successful. :shakehead

I just downloaded fityk and installed it; though I have yet to get it to show colors (wavelengths of visible radiation). The sample spectrum I attempted to get it to load is of a white LED - while I do see the spectrum on the "load file" page, it is a green curved line on a black background. "Methinks" I need to play with it; learn its functions.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2008)

*BTTT*
Added a spectrographic analysis with the trendline (baseline) artificially lowered.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 25, 2008)

IMSabbel said:


> Btw: Is there any special reason the not remove the baseline of the spectrographs?
> Makes is completely wrong the way they are shown...


I just found where in the SpectraSuite software you can make the baseline Y-axis (height) adjustments; all future spectrographic analyses will have this adjustment made. It's in the little pop-up window that appears when you go to adjust the X-axis for the displayed wavelength range (which I access virtually every time I fire up the spectrometer anyway). No need to artifically lower the baseline with Photoshop any more. :thumbsup:






This is a screen dump of SpectraSuite, with a red arrow pointing to the field that gets changed to initiate this procedure.
In this chart, a yellow LED was last to be analysed in this fashion; that's why the plot is still onscren.


----------

